# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  What are good Masking agents

## Chiselled

I was wanting to know if there are any good masking agents that cover up steroids and can be prescribed for legitimate use. I have heard probenecid is used to help uptake of penicillin and will mask and also diretics can but you will be positive for them.

----------


## Parks1003

All my buddies order stuff from a website called perfect urine. I have seen in for myself and they said it's totally legit and easy. They passed everytime and I am about to order myself b/c of a test coming up.. Good Luck to you.

----------


## harleystrongman

If you are taking a urin test, the best thing to do is take fake urin. You can get dehidrated urin, called Minuet Man. It includes a container to mix the powder with watter. The more powder you put in the container higher the temperature of the sample.

----------


## Bluerain

http://www.wyff4.com/news/657048/detail.html

----------


## Jon0489

yea make sure theres no one watchin you during the test

----------


## Misery13

take probenacid about 2-3 hrs before your UA then start pounding water what probenacid does is binds with the AS chemicals in your body and allows them to not be pissed out keeping them in your body...now they don't bind with 100% of the chemicals there's a small percentage that does come out in the urine but if you take several asprin about 30 min prior to the test then that should mess up the little amount AS chemicals that do get pissed out allowing them to not be detected...I hooked my friend up with some probenacid and gave him these instructions and he passed his UA.

----------


## goober48

probenacid is a perscription drug correct?

----------


## Misery13

yes probenacid is a prescription drug it's commonly used for gout...(not sure if thats spelled right but you understand)

----------


## tri-athlete

probenacid and asprin that is interesting.

----------


## athlete20

> yes probenacid is a prescription drug it's commonly used for gout...(not sure if thats spelled right but you understand)


Do you guys know if the NCAA tests for Masking Agents specifically as well?

----------


## aronjrsmil

> Do you guys know if the NCAA tests for Masking Agents specifically as well?


Yes they do. And it will not always work to cover it up. The safest bet is clean urine.

----------


## juicejunky

i use urineluck.com quickfix its proven me well 4 times only problem is getting it to temp if you have time you can pop it in the microwave for 10 seconds or u can tuck it in your whitey tighties between your sack and thigh and that will bring it to body temp within an hour or so depending on what kind of climate your in.

----------


## DanB

> Yes they do. And it will not always work to cover it up. The safest bet is clean urine.


3 year old post you replied to there

----------


## Romanbrand

> 3 year old post you replied to there


Its ok, people are still reading them lol

----------

